# Childs bike seat or padded shorts?



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

My daughter has a scott junior mountain bike. We've done a couple of easy rides now but she says it hurts her bum. Like us all we just get used to it and maybe add some padded shorts and upgrade the seat.

I've not looked for stuff yet but was wondering what other parents have done for there children? Do you change the seat if so what for?

Padded shorts? If so what brands for kids?

She is almost 9or old.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2020)

Define your easy ride, distance/elevation


----------



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

2.5 miles and 4.3 miles no rough terrain.


----------



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

Should I be looking at getting her a ladies saddle?


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 Apr 2020)

What sort of saddle does it currently have?


----------



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> What sort of saddle does it currently have?



The one that come with the bike. Syncros jr saddle.


----------



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

This bike was 2and hand. I've just felt the saddle and it's pretty hard to the touch.


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2020)

This has good feedback
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...-royal-spyce-gel-kids-bike-saddle-673905.html


----------



## nickg (18 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> This has good feedback
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...-royal-spyce-gel-kids-bike-saddle-673905.html



Thank you. I will take a look and seeing incan pick one up.


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2020)

Funkier do a good range of children's shorts from age 8-14 - well worth trying.

Saddles are personal and, as they grow older, what was fine may not be.


----------

